# Sacrifici



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

Quando sento parlare di sacrifici per la famiglia mi vengono gli sfruguglioni.
Se con sacrificio si intende fare qualcosa di sacro, concordo. In questo caso tutto quel che si fa con amore è un sacrificio.
Del resto anche l'origine della parola significa questo.
Ma se con sacrificio si intende una mortificazione di sè mi irrito profondamente.
Se si sceglie di fare una cosa sia battere un record del mondo, sia avere una famiglia si fa tutto quel che è necessario per la propria scelta.
E così chi vorrà battere un record avrà un'alimentazione sana e una vita regolata (non rovinarsi la salute mi sembra accettabile come effetto collaterale...) e dovrà fare allenamenti impegnativi, ma se sarà un corridore dovrà correre, un nuotatore nuotare, cioè fare quel che gli piace. Certo l'impegno è notevole, ma è una scelta voler battere il record si può anche correre e nuotare senza preoccuparsene.
Così chi vuole una famiglia farà la sua vita e le sue scelte quotidiane in base alla sua scelta primaria che è nata da un suo bisogno e desiderio.

Ma voi sentite di esservi sacrificati?


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

Mortificazione di sé ?
 sento di avere speso  il mio tempo , energia , fatica nella maniera più appagante che esista , *per me.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> Mortificazione di sé ?
> sento di avere speso il mio tempo , energia , fatica nella maniera più appagante che esista , *per me.*


 Ah!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

Si ma senza mortificazione


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

Sì, ma lasciando spazi ,via via più ampi, alle mie passioni.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma senza mortificazione


io parlo sempre di esaltazione, caso mai.
il punto determinante , per me è stato l'incontro di un uomo ben preciso che è mio marito.
non avessi incontrato uno come lui forse sarei ancora in cerca di quello giusto , forse avrei intrapreso la strada della pseudo velina  ed ora mi ritroverei ad avere il terrore di vedermi invecchiare.
chissà


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Se c'è voglia di conoscere ed approfondire, stabilità e una certa indipendenza da esso, amiamo ciò che facciamo.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

lo si considera sacrificio solo quando lo si fa con fatica e malavoglia.
Se no è tutt'altro


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

bello il significato legato al "sacro", nel senso di qualcosa di prezioso che va salvaguardato e custodito con grande cura.
sì, ritengo che la famiglia sia sacra e vitale per l'uomo nel senso di essere umano.
è importante poi che ogni individuo che ne faccia  parte abbia la libertà e l'indipendenza che apporti anche la consapevolezza di questo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

Vediamo: io sento di aver sacrificato moltissimo delle mie aspirazioni e dei miei desideri pur di arrivare anch'io ad avere una famiglia mia. Pur di avere una moglie ho abiurato a ciò che consideravo l'ideale della vita di coppia. Poi cavoli è triste quando tu implori un piccolo sacrificio da parte dell'altro e questo non è disponibile. Ho sacrificato i sentimenti.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

P/R ...ma questa è la società del tutto e subito, della gratificazione immediata, dell'egoismo supremo.
Devi avere una famiglia perchè se no sei una zitella, devi fare dei figli perchè non devi privarti dell'esperienza della maternità, ma guai a te se metti su più di cinque chili e non li butti tutti al momento del parto.
E se con l'allattamento ti cala la tetta devi correre a rifartela, perchè poi ti intervistano a "lucignolo" col bikini che penzola vuoto come un pedalino e non va bene.

Immagino che questa discussione nasca dal post di PriMa.... hai visto, no? La società dei bamboccioni. A 40 anni sono ancora convinti che la vita debba essere come "Natale in India" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 : soldi, capi firmati, auto nuova e tanta...tanta gnocca.

Tutto ciò che non soddisfa al 100% il proprio ego è vissuto come sacrificio (nel senso della mortificazione).


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> P/R ...ma questa è la società del tutto e subito, della gratificazione immediata, dell'egoismo supremo.
> Devi avere una famiglia perchè se no sei una zitella, devi fare dei figli perchè non devi privarti dell'esperienza della maternità, ma guai a te se metti su più di cinque chili e non li butti tutti al momento del parto.
> E se con l'allattamento ti cala la tetta devi correre a rifartela, perchè poi ti intervistano a "lucignolo" col bikini che penzola vuoto come un pedalino e non va bene.
> 
> ...


per fortuna non per tutti è così


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Ovviamente Asudem, ma anche stando in questo forum si capisce come spesso tutto venga buttato all'aria, famiglie distrutte, per "capricci", "ricerca del brivido", "voglia di novità", "evasione"...
In percentuale... quanti sono i tradimenti in cui il traditore realmente si innamora di un altro e quanti i pruritini da grattare?
E' desolante.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ovviamente Asudem, ma anche stando in questo forum si capisce come spesso tutto venga buttato all'aria, famiglie distrutte, per "capricci", "ricerca del brivido", "voglia di novità", "evasione"...
> In percentuale... quanti sono i tradimenti in cui il traditore realmente si innamora di un altro e quanti i pruritini da grattare?
> E' desolante.


si è desolante,ma considera che qui si chiama tradimento.
In un forum dedicato alla famiglia si leggeranno meno storie desolanti


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si è desolante,ma considera che qui si chiama tradimento.
> *In un forum dedicato alla famiglia* si leggeranno meno storie desolanti


www.mulinobianco.net


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> www.mulinobianco.net


sono convinta che ci siano tante famiglie sane e felici senza arrivare al mulino bianco. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










tipo...www.facciamofinatchetuttovaben.it


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> P/R ...ma questa è la società del tutto e subito, della gratificazione immediata, dell'egoismo supremo.
> Devi avere una famiglia perchè se no sei una zitella, devi fare dei figli perchè non devi privarti dell'esperienza della maternità, ma guai a te se metti su più di cinque chili e non li butti tutti al momento del parto.
> E se con l'allattamento ti cala la tetta devi correre a rifartela, perchè poi ti intervistano a "lucignolo" col bikini che penzola vuoto come un pedalino e non va bene.
> 
> ...


Ampliando: per me la vita che vogliono far considerare desiderabile, con viaggi da collezionare come tacche per vantarsene senza alcun interesse reale per i luoghi e le persone* o vasche idromassaggio, dove sprecare champagne per ubriacarsi, mi sembra da poveretti.



Io ho fatto il viaggio di nozze alle Maldive, pensandolo (giustamente) il viaggio una volta nella vita. Non mi sono ancora ripresa dalla vicina di tavolo che aveva ogni giorno una maglietta dei viaggi che aveva fatto (Kenia, Thailandia, ecc) che non sapeva nuotare e non aveva neanche messo la testa in acqua per vere gli incredibili pesci e così aveva fatto in ogni luogo che aveva visitato. Poi quando abbiamo fatto l'escursione alle isole abitate tutti i turisti si vantavano di essere furbi a riuscire a tirare sul prezzo delle conchiglie che ci offrivano i bambini a poche lire, sottolineando che "per loro, i maldiviani" quel che davano era pure troppo.
E naturalmente non coglievano la serenità, la dignità, la cultura di quella vita semplice che consideravano solo povera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> www.mulinobianco.net


Spesso si odia la famiglia del mulinobianco perché la si vorrebbe.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *sono convinta che ci siano tante famiglie sane e felici senza arrivare al mulino bianco*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si vabbè... era un cazzeggio, non rispondermi seriamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vabbè... era un cazzeggio, non rispondermi seriamente...


hai visto il link, stordito?


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si odia la famiglia del mulinobianco perché la si vorrebbe.


 L'onorario?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spesso si odia la famiglia del mulinobianco perché la si vorrebbe.


io assolutamente no perchè è irreale e falsa.
Una famiglia così che sorride a tutto spiano sempre allegra è finta e vive al di fuori della realtà.
Le famiglie felici son altro.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai visto il link, stordito?


 si, ma mi riferivo alla prima parte della risposta, citrulla...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'onorario?


D'avvocato per la separazione?
Sì la mia avvocata ci si è fatta proprio un bel viaggio...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *io assolutamente no perchè è irreale e falsa*.
> Una famiglia così che sorride a tutto spiano sempre allegra è finta e vive al di fuori della realtà.
> Le famiglie felici son altro.


 Certo che è falsa... quando poi è tristemente vera, magari escono delle Erika...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> D'avvocato per la separazione?
> Sì la mia avvocata ci si è fatta proprio un bel viaggio...


 No, da psicologa della mutua ...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

la vera ambizione è la famiglia normale ,che si ama , si aiuta e si sostiene a vicenda.
Semplice e lineare.
E' anche consentito fare colazione separati


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Agosto 2009)

bello il discorso del sacro, nn ci avevo mai riflettuto più di tanto... in ogni caso 'mortificazione' mi sembra eccessivo, sicuramente per avere una famiglia stile mulino bianco (ma anche meno) qualcosa andrà pure messo da parte, qualche aspirazione, qualche desiderio... usando una espressione brutta, bisogna considerare il rapporto costi-benefici, sicuramente non si può andare a sposarsi/convivere o fare un figlio partendo già dall'idea che ti stai mettendo in croce. 

poi in molti casi si è davvero in presenza di 'mortificazione' ma probabilmente perché all'inizio non si è valutato bene il rapporto di cui dicevo sopra, ciò nonostante non è normale far ricadere sulla famiglia i propri errori di calcolo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la vera ambizione è la famiglia normale ,che si ama , si aiuta e si sostiene a vicenda.
> Semplice e lineare.
> E' anche consentito fare colazione separati


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


che pirla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ma sono tradizionalissimi!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Tu ridi ma mi sembrano piu' apprezzabili della Casa nella Prateria 

	
	
		
		
	


	








OT: Che bella Morticia!


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

*ma gli addams*

si amano moltissimo e vivono in completa armonia


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu ridi *ma mi sembrano piu' apprezzabili della Casa nella Prateria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ovviamente si! Più credibili, se non altro...

Si, Morticia è arrapante...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Ok, in questo forum è normale leggere questo genere di storie ma... sono tante. Troppe. (A meno che non siano tutti cloni!)
E il tema ricorrente è l'egoismo.
"Quello che il mio amante mi fa provare"
"Non mi sentivo così da tempo"
Spesso, la parola "amore" non viene neanche scritta.

E, secondo me, questo succede proprio perchè la famiglia viene vissuta come un sacrificio.
Spesso come un peso, qualcosa di limitante.

Guarda la storia di Pegasus, dove c'è addirittura una mamma che molla i figli per darsi alla pazza gioia.

Io ho una bimba piccola, e me la sto crescendo da sola...è logico che ci siano volte che molleresti tutto perchè magari piange e urla in delirio di capriccio per un'ora... Oppure quando mette il dentino e non ti fa chiudere occhio tutta la notte... 
Ma lo sapevo che sarebbe stato così.

E' questo che intendo dire: Sappiamo a cosa andiamo incontro.
Eppure nessuno vuole rinunciare più a niente.
Non rinunciano alla famiglia, non rinunciano ai figli, non rinunciano all'amante.

E non è così che dovrebbe funzionare... o sì?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ok, in questo forum è normale leggere questo genere di storie ma... sono tante. Troppe. (A meno che non siano tutti cloni!)
> E il tema ricorrente è l'egoismo.
> "Quello che il mio amante mi fa provare"
> "Non mi sentivo così da tempo"
> ...


No non è così.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

*eccone un'altra...*


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


tutte famiglie dove si percepisce comunque una voglia di aiutarsi e starsi vicino.
A me non dispiacciono affatto ma pure quella della prateria non la vedevo come sta minchiata


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No non è così.


Ah, ecco. Mi sembrava.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutte famiglie dove si percepisce comunque una voglia di aiutarsi e starsi vicino.
> A me non dispiacciono affatto ma pure quella della prateria non la vedevo come sta minchiata


 Sono telefilm costruiti ad arte... come quelli sui poliziotti e i carabinieri che ora vanno di moda...


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

non ho capito moltimodi: ma al di là delle finzioni televisive non credi esistano famiglie che vivono serenamente con tutti gli ostacoli che la vità può presentargli?
a me ultimamente ,più che i fremiti del tradimento fanno paura malattie e incidenti che ti possono portare via gli affetti.
questo sì


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito moltimodi: *ma al di là delle finzioni televisive non credi esistano famiglie che vivono serenamente con tutti gli ostacoli che la vità può presentargli?*
> a me ultimamente ,più che i fremiti del tradimento fanno paura malattie e incidenti che ti possono portare via gli affetti.
> questo sì


Certo che si, ne conosco diverse.
Condivido la tua riflessione finale.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

Pero' quando si mette su famiglia bisogna anche mettere in conto che potrebbe non funzionare e, soprattutto le donne devono mettere in conto che potrebbero trovarsi a crescere i figli da soli.

Pare brutto ma e'cosi'. I bisogni altrui non li posso controllare, quindi non posso che fregarmene... il valore del mio sacrificio (alla parola sacrificio do una valenza positiva) rimane immutato... con o senza l'altro avrei fatto le stesse cose, le stesse rinuncie, la stessa vita.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' quando si mette su famiglia bisogna anche mettere in conto che potrebbe non funzionare e, soprattutto le donne devono mettere in conto che potrebbero trovarsi a crescere i figli da soli.
> 
> Pare brutto ma e'cosi'. I bisogni altrui non li posso controllare, quindi non posso che fregarmene... *il valore del mio sacrificio (alla parola sacrificio do una valenza positiva) rimane immutato... con o senza l'altro avrei fatto le stesse cose, le stesse rinuncie, la stessa vita*.


 Questa è ottima filosofia di vita! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non è facile capirla ed ancor meno applicarla, ma è  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per chi ci riesce.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' quando si mette su famiglia bisogna anche mettere in conto che potrebbe non funzionare e, soprattutto le donne devono mettere in conto che potrebbero trovarsi a crescere i figli da soli.
> 
> Pare brutto ma e'cosi'. I bisogni altrui non li posso controllare, quindi non posso che fregarmene... il valore del mio sacrificio (alla parola sacrificio do una valenza positiva) rimane immutato... con o senza l'altro avrei fatto le stesse cose, le stesse rinuncie, la stessa vita.


coi figli il discorso è molto diverso.
Credo siano l'unica vera responsabilità oltre a noi stessi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' quando si mette su famiglia bisogna anche mettere in conto che potrebbe non funzionare e, soprattutto le donne devono mettere in conto che potrebbero trovarsi a crescere i figli da soli.
> 
> Pare brutto ma e'cosi'. I bisogni altrui non li posso controllare, quindi non posso che fregarmene... il valore del mio sacrificio (alla parola sacrificio do una valenza positiva) rimane immutato... con o senza l'altro avrei fatto le stesse cose, le stesse rinuncie, la stessa vita.


a te è *rimasta *comunque la famiglia e sai quanto valga la pena di tutti i tuoi sforzi ogni volta che vedi tua figlia sorriderti.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Certo, tutto può essere. Una famiglia può anche essere distrutta da malattie ed incidenti. 
Però quelli sono eventi non controllabili (o meglio... difficilmente controllabili visto che anche noi stessi possiamo essere causa di malattie o incidenti).
Quando si butta tutto all'aria per un capriccio...viene da chiedersi "Ma non lo sapevi prima che non sarebbe stato facile? Non lo sapevi prima che sarebbe stato normale provare attrazione fisica anche per altre persone? Non lo sapevi prima che la quotidianità non avrebbe avuto lo stesso fascino della novità?".

Mentre sempre più spesso vedo che si metton su famiglie con un'immaturità ed una superficialità allarmante.
E non c'è più neanche la voglia di metterci dell'impegno, della volontà nel tentare di superare i problemi...


----------



## Old ellina69 (17 Agosto 2009)

bhè ...a me le cose sono andate malissimo, lo sapete, con la figlia, con il compagno ... non faccio nemmeno testo, da tanto la mia storia - grazie a dio- è eccezionale. però, sì, io lo sento tanto il peso delle rinunce e della fatica di tirar su da sola una figlia malata. Per questo trovo ancora più bruciante e offensivo il disinteresse del "padre", perchè lo fa sulla mia pelle. La solitudine, nella gestione di mia figlia, mi pesa molto. Quando lui c'era (solo i primi mesi in realtà, perchè poi si è trovato subito l'altra), quando sembrava che avessimo un "progetto" comune per questa bambina, una "visione" per il suo futuro, anche se diversa da quella dei bimbi normali ...bhè ...con quel progetto di famiglia mia figlia mi sembrava meno disabile e la sua condizione meno disperata. Era ciomunque nostra, con una sua dignità, un suo percorso. L'abbandono brutale del mio ex mi ha costretta a correre come una pazza solo per gestire l'ordinaria amministrazione (faticosissima e impegnativa) e - mancando un progetto - è come se mi avesse portato via mia figlia. non so come dire ...io la amo, ma da quando il padre in sostanza l'ha rifiutata, continuo a vederla come una povera minorata, e io, una donna sacrificata (letteralmente). scusate ..scusate la durezza di questo post ...non è facile, specie in questi giorni che lui è in vacanza, e da 14 giorni non si fa vivo, e io a casa, a correre da un ufficio all'altro per sbrigare tutte le pratiche inps per la bimba che giacevano in sospeso da mesi (visto che devo pure lavorare, e anche duramente) ...sono così amareggiata. La famiglia è quel luogo dove si è leali e riconoscenti e solidali l'uno verso l'altro, io credo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' quando si mette su famiglia bisogna anche mettere in conto che potrebbe non funzionare e, soprattutto le donne devono mettere in conto che potrebbero trovarsi a crescere i figli da soli.
> 
> Pare brutto ma e'cosi'. I bisogni altrui non li posso controllare, quindi non posso che fregarmene... il valore del mio sacrificio (alla parola sacrificio do una valenza positiva) rimane immutato... con o senza l'altro avrei fatto le stesse cose, le stesse rinuncie, la stessa vita.


 Quoto col sangue!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Ellina, indipendentemente dal problema di salute della tua bambina credo che a tutte le donne tradite con bimbi piccoli sia capitato di sentirsi doppiamente rifiutate.
L'ho sperimentato anche io. Anzi, ho avuto un periodo (durato pochissimi giorni per fortuna) in cui mi sono sentita ambivalente nei confronti della bimba: Da una parte l'adoravo, dall'altra la sentivo un po' come la "causa" del bisogno di evadere del mio ex.
Fortunatamente mi è tornata la lucidità e ho realizzato che semplicemente avevo a che fare con uno stronzo.

E, scusami se mi permetto, è anche il tuo caso.

Comunque, posso provare ad immaginare la tua rabbia e la tua frustrazione... specialmente adesso che se ne va in vacanza.
Tu sei una Donna. Una persona corretta e leale.
Lui è una Merda.
Punto.

C'è poco da fare, se non farsene una ragione (difficilissimo, lo so) e andare avanti.
La tua bambina ha bisogno di una mamma nel pieno delle forze.

Non so quanti di voi credono al famoso Karma.
Io continuo a sperare che, nella vita, certe schifezze si paghino. Care.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ellina, indipendentemente dal problema di salute della tua bambina credo che a tutte le donne tradite con bimbi piccoli sia capitato di sentirsi doppiamente rifiutate.
> L'ho sperimentato anche io. Anzi, ho avuto un periodo (durato pochissimi giorni per fortuna) in cui mi sono sentita ambivalente nei confronti della bimba: Da una parte l'adoravo, dall'altra la sentivo un po' come la "causa" del bisogno di evadere del mio ex.
> Fortunatamente mi è tornata la lucidità e ho realizzato che semplicemente avevo a che fare con uno stronzo.
> 
> ...


Il karma, se esiste, non serve per pagare.


----------



## Old sperella (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non so quanti di voi credono al famoso Karma.
> Io continuo a sperare che, nella vita, certe schifezze si paghino. Care.


ci credo poco ....e anche fosse non sarebbe ( per me ) motivo di compiacimento


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il karma, se esiste, non serve per pagare.


Ad espiare?


----------



## Old sperella (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ad espiare?


causa - effetto


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ci credo poco ....e anche fosse non sarebbe ( per me ) motivo di compiacimento


Per me sì. Mi sono incattivita.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> causa - effetto


Vabbè, basta che soffra...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ad espiare?


 Non esiste il concetto di punizione nel buddismo. La reincarnazione è una "scuola", per aiutare tutti a raggiungere la perfezione, che è già implicita in ogni essere umano. Anche nei più detestabili.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Per me sì. Mi sono incattivita.


è un peccato perché ti impedisce di alleggerirti


----------



## Old sperella (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vabbè, basta che soffra...


sprechi energie .


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il karma, se esiste, non serve per pagare.


 
_Se si produce sofferenza o si interferisce negativamente con il __Dharma__ o legge universale, si produce karma negativo; se si fa del bene, si produce karma positivo. Nelle vite successive (o nella vita corrente) si dovrà pagare o si verrà ripagati per le azioni compiute in precedenza. (wikipedia)_

Non è molto diverso dal concetto che ne avevo io...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un peccato perché ti impedisce di alleggerirti





sperella ha detto:


> sprechi energie .


Lo so.


----------



## Old sperella (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo so.


passerà


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> passerà


Sì. Speriamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ellina, indipendentemente dal problema di salute della tua bambina *credo che a tutte le donne tradite con bimbi piccoli sia capitato di sentirsi doppiamente rifiutate*.
> L'ho sperimentato anche io. Anzi, ho avuto un periodo (durato pochissimi giorni per fortuna) in cui mi sono sentita ambivalente nei confronti della bimba: Da una parte l'adoravo, dall'altra la sentivo un po' come la "causa" del bisogno di evadere del mio ex.
> Fortunatamente mi è tornata la lucidità e ho realizzato che semplicemente avevo a che fare con uno stronzo.
> 
> ...


Io mi son sentita dire che in fondo i figli non li aveva voluti (garantisco che abbiamo deciso insieme di non usare contraccettivi quando abbiamo deciso di averne) e detto di una figlia alla vigilia della laurea e di un figlio liceale ci vuole un bel fegato...


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi son sentita dire che in fondo i figli non li aveva voluti (garantisco che abbiamo deciso insieme di non usare contraccettivi quando abbiamo deciso di averne) e detto di una figlia alla vigilia della laurea e di un figlio liceale ci vuole un bel fegato...


questa è una cosa infame


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi son sentita dire che in fondo i figli non li aveva voluti (garantisco che abbiamo deciso insieme di non usare contraccettivi quando abbiamo deciso di averne) e detto di una figlia alla vigilia della laurea e di un figlio liceale ci vuole un bel fegato...


Il tuo ex e'proprio un coglione da competizione!

Poi sembra proprio abbia un talento naturale!


----------



## Old ellina69 (17 Agosto 2009)

cara bruchina ...hai ragione, l'abbandono di una neo- mamma è un atto schifoso. non so cosa sia peggio, se il mio caso, di essere mollata con una craturina così grave, o il tuo - che hai una bella bimba sana - eppure non è stato sufficiente a quell'uomo per apprezzare te, sua figlia, la vostra bella famiglia. in ogni caso, sono ferite. ferite gravi, irreparabili. E' vero, ti incattiviscono. Io non so se credere al karma, alla legge umana (a settembre però dall'avvocato ci vado, stavolta davvero), a quella divina (anche se con mia figlia dio si è un po' distratto), al pestaggio dei rumeni, al passaggio di un treno, alla voce della sua coscienza ...quello che vedo è che lui se la spassa ...mentre io sono morta di fatica, atterrita di dispiacere, fumo 30 sigarette al giorno, ho attacchi d'ansia. Più passa il tempo e più sono convinta che l'ho lasciato andare senza fare una piega, senza creargli il minimo disturbo  ...e ho sbagliato ...dovevo piantargli casini tali che doveva avere paura, lui e la sua zocc...al a salire su un palco, doveva trovarmi lì ogni volta a fargli della piazzate colossali davanti a tutti ...magari ora starei meglio ...invece affogo nella mia rabbia ...che è tipica di chi ha contribuito ad essere vittima, come se mi avesse sputato in faccia, e io tranquilla mi asgiugo lo sputo e vado avanti. Invece tu mi sputi ...io ti tiro una testata sul naso. Punto. Se rinasco li riempio di mazzate. Anzi, magari appena sto meglio lo faccio. vaneggio, ok, siate indulgenti. scusate l'ot.


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*si*

può essere famiglia anche senza matrimonio, stare con le persone che vogliamo quando vogliamo, nessun vincolo se non quello dell'affetto reciproco.


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2009)

*...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi son sentita dire che in fondo i figli non li aveva voluti (garantisco che abbiamo deciso insieme di non usare contraccettivi quando abbiamo deciso di averne) e detto di una figlia alla vigilia della laurea e di un figlio liceale ci vuole un bel fegato...


ù

E' un poveraccio che cerca alibi in questioni in cui la sola strada é la consapevolezza e la responsabilità.
Bruja


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Anche io Ellina ho pensato di avergliela fatta passare troppo liscia a tutti e due, che avrei dovuto far casini, sputtanare la tizia con le figlie, ecc...
In nome del "mi comporto da signora" hanno avuto tutto troppo facile.
Ma sai che ti dico?
Se anche ci fossimo sfogate, se anche avessimo pagato per uno spezzamento multiplo di gambe...saremmo poi state davvero meglio?
No, perchè i fatti sarebbero rimasti quelli ed avremmo dato modo a loro di dire che le arpie eravamo noi.
Le zocc... avrebbero detto "hai fatto bene a scappare da quella strega!"
Gli stro... avrebbero risposto "Sì, non era dolce come te!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ieri sera hanno dato un film interessante sulla rabbia in queste situazioni...peccato che come sempre lo hanno tradotto con un titolo così insulso che faceva passare la voglia di vederlo. (http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=35644 )

E' umano essere inca**ate, ma fa male solo a noi.

ps: Il mio tra due giorni va in Marocco con la tizia. La faccio una makumba ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> cara bruchina ...hai ragione, l'abbandono di una neo- mamma è un atto schifoso. non so cosa sia peggio, se il mio caso, di essere mollata con una craturina così grave, o il tuo - che hai una bella bimba sana - eppure non è stato sufficiente a quell'uomo per apprezzare te, sua figlia, la vostra bella famiglia. in ogni caso, sono ferite. ferite gravi, irreparabili. E' vero, ti incattiviscono. Io non so se credere al karma, alla legge umana (a settembre però dall'avvocato ci vado, stavolta davvero), a quella divina (anche se con mia figlia dio si è un po' distratto), al pestaggio dei rumeni, al passaggio di un treno, alla voce della sua coscienza ...quello che vedo è che lui se la spassa ...mentre io sono morta di fatica, atterrita di dispiacere, fumo 30 sigarette al giorno, ho attacchi d'ansia. Più passa il tempo e più sono convinta che l'ho lasciato andare senza fare una piega, senza creargli il minimo disturbo ...e ho sbagliato ...dovevo piantargli casini tali che doveva avere paura, lui e la sua zocc...al a salire su un palco, doveva trovarmi lì ogni volta a fargli della piazzate colossali davanti a tutti ...magari ora starei meglio ...invece affogo nella mia rabbia ...che è tipica di chi ha contribuito ad essere vittima, come se mi avesse sputato in faccia, e io tranquilla mi asgiugo lo sputo e vado avanti. Invece tu mi sputi ...io ti tiro una testata sul naso. Punto. Se rinasco li riempio di mazzate. Anzi, magari appena sto meglio lo faccio. vaneggio, ok, siate indulgenti. scusate l'ot.


 Non saresti stata meglio.
Lui è un vigliacco e tu sei un'eroina, ma anche gli eroi dormono e si stancano.


----------



## Old ellina69 (17 Agosto 2009)

una piscologa mi ha detto che buttare fuori la rabbia serve a liberare spazio interiore, per poi ricostruire. Io interiormente sono stipata come la cantina di mia nonna. E lui bello leggero.


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> .......E' umano essere inca**ate, ma fa male solo a noi.
> 
> ps: Il mio tra due giorni va in Marocco con la tizia. La faccio una makumba ?


 
No, lascialo andare:  può essere che si stia già portanso con sé quanto serve per ...... non mettere limiti alla rpovvidenza che non ha sentimenti, punsioni e non si fa prendere per i fondelli!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja 

p.s. nel frattempo guarda cosa la TUA provvidenza ti mette a disposizione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> una piscologa mi ha detto che buttare fuori la rabbia serve a liberare spazio interiore, per poi ricostruire. Io interiormente sono stipata come la cantina di mia nonna. E lui bello leggero.


 La rabbia può uscire in modi diversi ...tu stai trovando il tuo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Anche io Ellina ho pensato di avergliela fatta passare troppo liscia a tutti e due, che avrei dovuto far casini, sputtanare la tizia con le figlie, ecc...
> In nome del "mi comporto da signora" hanno avuto tutto troppo facile.
> Ma sai che ti dico?
> Se anche ci fossimo sfogate, se anche avessimo pagato per uno spezzamento multiplo di gambe...saremmo poi state davvero meglio?
> ...


 Quel film sembra sceneggiato da me che dico che prima di arrabbiarsi bisogna sapere come sono andate le cose.


Io credo che le bamboline woodo siano eccezionali per scaricare la rabbia.






ora si trovano in vendita nei negozi di gadgets


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*Ellina*

ti capisco, era la stessa rabbia mia. Ma non ti aiuta l'amore del tuo compagno?


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> _Se si produce sofferenza o si interferisce negativamente con il __Dharma__ o legge universale, si produce karma negativo; se si fa del bene, si produce karma positivo. Nelle vite successive (o nella vita corrente) si dovrà pagare o si verrà ripagati per le azioni compiute in precedenza. (wikipedia)_
> 
> Non è molto diverso dal concetto che ne avevo io...


Lascerei perdere wiki... è vero che il karma funziona sul principio di causa effetto, ma non è basato sul concetto di punizione. Serve per imparare. 
Ovviamente per chi ci crede. Io sono parecchio scettico, anche se è un'idea per me assolutamente superiore a quella del tribunale divino e del paradiso-inferno del dio semitico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> può essere famiglia anche senza matrimonio, stare con le persone che vogliamo quando vogliamo, nessun vincolo se non quello dell'affetto reciproco.


 Chi si contenta gode.


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*non è questione*

di accontentarsi. Anche prima la famiglia era così, l'uomo che amavo e i nostri amici. Cambiano gli amori, nascono i figli, cambiano le dinamiche ma il concetto è rimasto lo stesso. E la rete di affetti continua a funzionare.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

Da quel che leggo in questo topic ebbro di rabbia e dolore capisco perchè non ho palle, per ora di rompere tutto. Mi dispiace immensamente per voi. Non sono disposto, dato il mio orgoglio, lasciare a mia moglie una concezione di marito simile alla vostra. Lei in sostanza dice alle altre: " Lui ama voi, ma ha sposato me!". Per me essere UOMO è sforzarzi di tirare avanti la baracca, perchè è mio dovere, è mia responsabilità. Che uomo sarei se non mi sforzassi di proteggere la mia famiglia? A garantire ad essa il benessere?

Ma un po' di gratificazione mai per me? Devo sempre solo sentirmi dire : " Fai solo il tuo compito il tuo dovere!".

Ho perfino messo a morte l'amante pur di salvarla.
Amante colpevole di essere stata un grillo parlante. 

Si dice amare e onorare.

Non ho avuto io l'amare, ma l'onorare si. 

Come faccio io a spiegarvi che proprio le mie amiche sono quelle che mi dicono..." Lord, non lo fare, Lord tieni duro, porta pazienza, lei non capisce...ecc...ecc...". Ma sono loro che mi dicono di non fare il bambino egoista, e mi fanno intuire quanto lei ha fatto per me e la famiglia in questi anni.

Cazzo è la storia con me che non ha mai voluto vivere.

Non le perdonerò mai la sua fottutissima paura d'amare. Mai.

Perchè lei dice, dopo si soffre. 

Infatti qua cosa leggo? Donne che hanno dato tutto e si sono trovate con un pugno di mosche.

Lei si è tenuto tutto per sè, felicissima di ricevere. E quando è stato il suo turno di dare, ha tirato su una montagna di scuse...del tipo...ho i miei problemi, i genitori anziani, il lavoro, la casa, la figlia...

No! Io devo tutto alle mie amiche! TUTTO.
Loro hanno avuto occhi, braccia, gambe, parole, abbracci e baci, vedendo in me...solo un uomo solo e bisognoso d'affetto. 

Mia moglie ha un cuore freddo. 

Ho provato a riscaldarlo in mille modi.

Alla fine se non sto attento si ghiaccia pure il mio.

Cosa cazzo devo fare per scuoterla?
Devo proprio farmi beccare sul divano di casa mia mentre posseggo una in modo forsennato? Cosa devo fare???

Basta.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lascerei perdere wiki... è vero che il karma funziona sul principio di causa effetto, ma non è basato sul concetto di punizione. Serve per imparare.
> Ovviamente per chi ci crede. Io sono parecchio scettico, anche se è un'idea per me assolutamente superiore a quella del tribunale divino e del paradiso-inferno del dio semitico.


Lo so che su wiki può scrivere praticamente chiunque...
Serve per imparare? Mmm... allora temo che non avrò mai soddisfazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> di accontentarsi. Anche prima la famiglia era così, l'uomo che amavo e i nostri amici. Cambiano gli amori, nascono i figli, cambiano le dinamiche ma il concetto è rimasto lo stesso. E la rete di affetti continua a funzionare.


 Con la tua consapevolezza e l'autocritica che hai fatto non ti è neanche sfiorato il dubbio che non investire sulla famiglia possa essere la causa del fallimento della famiglia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Da quel che leggo in questo topic ebbro di rabbia e dolore capisco perchè non ho palle, per ora di rompere tutto. Mi dispiace immensamente per voi. Non sono disposto, dato il mio orgoglio, lasciare a mia moglie una concezione di marito simile alla vostra. Lei in sostanza dice alle altre: " Lui ama voi, ma ha sposato me!". Per me essere UOMO è sforzarzi di tirare avanti la baracca, perchè è mio dovere, è mia responsabilità. Che uomo sarei se non mi sforzassi di proteggere la mia famiglia? A garantire ad essa il benessere?
> 
> Ma un po' di gratificazione mai per me? Devo sempre solo sentirmi dire : " Fai solo il tuo compito il tuo dovere!".
> 
> ...


Ma quando pensi di deciderti di diventare adulto?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Lord: ma la lealtà la trovi così poco gratificante?

Ti sei mai chiesto quanto soffre tua moglie per questa situazione?

ps: Scusa P/R siamo usciti dal thread e siamo entrati nelle questioni personali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lascerei perdere wiki... è vero che il karma funziona sul principio di causa effetto, ma non è basato sul concetto di punizione. Serve per imparare.
> Ovviamente per chi ci crede. Io sono parecchio scettico, anche se è un'idea per me assolutamente superiore a quella del tribunale divino e del paradiso-inferno del dio semitico.





UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo so che su wiki può scrivere praticamente chiunque...
> Serve per imparare? Mmm... allora temo che non avrò mai soddisfazione.


 Le regole vengono rispettate se esiste una sanzione, interna o esterna o ...finale.
Io credo nella sanzione interna.


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*lord*

guarda che si può continuare a fare il proprio dovere anche separandosi. E comunque sì, forse vedere potrebbe scuoterla. Ma dura poco...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le regole vengono rispettate se esiste una sanzione, interna o esterna o ...finale.
> *Io credo nella sanzione interna*.


Fai prima a non crederci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> guarda che si può continuare a fare il proprio dovere anche separandosi. E comunque sì, forse vedere potrebbe scuoterla. Ma dura poco...


 Ma ti leggi?
Anche di fronte al "racconto" di Lord tu stai dalla parte dell'uomo e del traditore!!!
Ma la tua terapeuta non ti ha aiutato a capire perché ti schieri sempre con il carnefice?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai prima a non crederci


 Infatti vale solo per me ...per gli altri ...peggio per loro.


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*

il mio concetto di famiglia è sempre stato questo e ho costruito e ricostruito. Forse mio marito la pensava diversamente e per quello a un certo punto se n'è andato. Ma sono stata sincera dall'inizio, la famiglia tradizionale non fa per me.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quando pensi di deciderti di diventare adulto?


Ci ho provato sai? Preferisco essere diventato adultero. Infatti tu hai una schiera di corteggiatori.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo so che su wiki può scrivere praticamente chiunque...
> *Serve per imparare*? Mmm... allora temo che non avrò mai soddisfazione.


In sintesi si... quindi dovresti riuscire pian piano ad abbandonare la rabbia, altrimenti (sempre se fosse vera questa storia del karma), ti trascinerai questo problema pure nella prossima vita...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Le regole vengono rispettate se esiste una sanzione, interna o esterna o ...finale.*
> Io credo nella sanzione interna.


Quindi tu rispetti determinate regole solo per paura di una sanzione?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> guarda che si può continuare a fare il proprio dovere anche separandosi. E comunque sì, forse vedere potrebbe scuoterla. Ma dura poco...


Questa soddisfazione non gliela dò...è la legge che non mi permette di cacciarla di casa. Altrimenti...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In sintesi si... quindi dovresti riuscire pian piano ad abbandonare la rabbia, altrimenti (sempre se fosse vera questa storia del karma), ti trascinerai questo problema pure nella prossima vita...


Pure? Come se non avessi sopportato abbastanza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi dicono che serve tempo... 
Comunque va meglio.
Prima avrei desiderato sbudellarlo lentamente e ricucirgli i pezzettini un po' per volta sulla carne viva.
Ora mi accontenterei di un colpo secco.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lord: ma la lealtà la trovi così poco gratificante?
> 
> Ti sei mai chiesto quanto soffre tua moglie per questa situazione?
> 
> ps: Scusa P/R siamo usciti dal thread e siamo entrati nelle questioni personali.


Se soffrisse piangerebbe.
Se soffrisse parlerebbe.

Invece vive tranquilla e serena.

Tutta felice delle sue certezze.

Lei conta sempre sul fatto che sia sempre io a fare il primo passo. 

Ammetto che vivere da puparo non è gratificante...

Ma io capisco gli uomini!


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*vattene*

tu. L'importante è mantenere i doveri di genitore. Senza amore che vita è?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ci ho provato sai? Preferisco essere diventato adultero. Infatti tu hai una schiera di corteggiatori.


 Qui ti segnalo.
Non è rilevante se io abbia o no corteggiatori o che mi interessi o meno.
Conta che tu supponi che non ne abbia e che utilizzi questa mia supposta situazione personale come prova della mia sgradevolezza determinata dalle mie opinioni.
Non so se capisci, però.


----------



## Old ellina69 (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ti trascinerai questo problema pure nella prossima vita...


sai ..questa tua frase mi ha fatto riemergere un ricordo che avevo sepolto ...una sera ... io non sapevo ancora nulla dell'altra ....andai a letto prima, lui si mise a guardarmi sul bordo del letto e con occhi tristissimi mi disse " se mi incontri in una prossima vita non ti avvicinare a me, perchè io ti ho rovinato la vita" ...e io lo consolai in tutti i modi perchè credevo che si riferisse alla disgrazia della bambina, che si sentisse in qualche modo responsabile. che gran bastardo ...era già in fuga, mi stava preparando il pacco dono. Botte, altro che sanzione interiore, botte e calci in culo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi tu rispetti determinate regole solo per paura di una sanzione?


 Ho parlato di sanzione interna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Questa soddisfazione non gliela dò...è la legge che non mi permette di cacciarla di casa. Altrimenti...


 Ma tu dai risposte random senza alcuna coerenza quel che hai affermato altrove.
Il personaggio dovevi costruirlo meglio.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> *Botte, altro che sanzione interiore, botte e calci in culo*.

























Con lo stivale a punta metallica, però.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il personaggio dovevi costruirlo meglio.


Ha avuto fretta. Ha peccato d'impazienza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> sai ..questa tua frase mi ha fatto riemergere un ricordo che avevo sepolto ...una sera ... io non sapevo ancora nulla dell'altra ....andai a letto prima, lui si mise a guardarmi sul bordo del letto e con occhi tristissimi mi disse " se mi incontri in una prossima vita non ti avvicinare a me, perchè io ti ho rovinato la vita" ...e io lo consolai in tutti i modi perchè credevo che si riferisse alla disgrazia della bambina, che si sentisse in qualche modo responsabile. che gran bastardo ...era già in fuga, mi stava preparando il pacco dono. Botte, altro che sanzione interiore, botte e calci in culo.


Una legnata sarebbe tanto libbbberatorio.
Ma la consapevolezza della propria vigliaccheria e vergogna può nasconderla, ma l'avrà sempre dentro di sè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> tu. L'importante è mantenere i doveri di genitore. Senza amore che vita è?


 Quali sono i doveri di genitore?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> tu. L'importante è mantenere i doveri di genitore. Senza amore che vita è?


Una vita. Non le lascio la mia casa. La mia casa è la mia casa. La mia tana. Cazzo ho sfaticato come un mulo. Troppo comodo!

E che vita è senza la mia casa? 

Quando ho le risorse necessarie faccio il colpo.

Garantito.

Io sono fatto così sul ring. Ti lascio colpire all'infinito. Ti faccio vedere che non mi pieghi. Quando sei esausto, ti sferro un solo colpo letale.

Infatti è una vita che dice che can che abbaia non morde. 

Ma quando morde è letale.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Pure? Come se non avessi sopportato abbastanza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che pian piano migliori... con la prima opzione, ti saresti reincarnata in un tacchino natalizio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Una vita. Non le lascio la mia casa. La mia casa è la mia casa. La mia tana. Cazzo ho sfaticato come un mulo. Troppo comodo!
> 
> E che vita è senza la mia casa?
> 
> ...


Guarda che non se la beve nessuno che sei chen


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho parlato di sanzione interna.


interna o esterna che sia... se si seguono delle regole solo per paura di qualsivoglia sanzione, manca la libertà... interiore o esteriore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> interna o esterna che sia... se si seguono delle regole solo per paura di qualsivoglia sanzione, manca la libertà, interiore o esteriore.


 No la sanzione interna te la dai tu e consiste nel senso di colpa e nel disagio interiore.
Non capisco cosa c'entri la libertà.
Resto libera di fare qualsiasi cosa e di pagarne poi le conseguenze in termini reali e interiori.


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*sacrifichi*

la tua libertà per una casa? O sottosotto speri che lei prima o poi cambi? ps Persa amarli dare loro tempo e sicurezza anche economica. Ti assicuro che ci sono ottimi padri separati.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Lord, dai risposte troppo da troll... fingi meglio per favore.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No la sanzione interna te la dai tu e consiste nel senso di colpa e nel disagio interiore.


...ma io temo che non tutti provino colpa o disagio per le azioni commesse. 
Anzi, qualcuno se la racconta così bene che finisce per crederci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> la tua libertà per una casa? O sottosotto speri che lei prima o poi cambi? ps Persa amarli dare loro tempo e sicurezza anche economica. Ti assicuro che ci sono ottimi padri separati.



 Tempo
Sicurezza
Basta così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...ma io temo che non tutti provino colpa o disagio per le azioni commesse.
> Anzi, qualcuno se la racconta così bene che finisce per crederci.


 Questo lo so bene.
Ma vale per me.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No la sanzione interna te la dai tu e consiste nel senso di colpa e nel disagio interiore.
> *Non capisco cosa c'entri la libertà.*
> Resto libera di fare qualsiasi cosa e di pagarne poi le conseguenze in termini reali e interiori.


Se ti autovincoli solo per paura di una sanzione interiore (senso di colpa) non hai una vera libertà interiore. Le tue azioni dovrebbero sempre essere libere di seguire una tua etica personale, senza paura di qualsivoglia sanzione (senso di colpa o disagio interiore). 
Cosa non capisci, in particolare?


----------



## Old ellina69 (17 Agosto 2009)

allora ..abbiate pazienza ma adesso mi lascio andare del tutto ...il mio sogno vero è il seguente (premessa: lei scrive patetiche canzoncine d'amore, ma proprio testi ridicolini ini ini, rideva anche lui, figuratevi, ma i fans sul suo sito esaltano la profondità di queste parole d'amore, la sua sensibilità ecc.) ...allora ...loro sono lì sul palco, il pubblico davanti ...e io prendo il microfono e racconto a tutti ...di cosa hanno fatto, di quanto sono sensibili ..racconto che lei sapeva di nostra figlia, le bugie, le assenze, il cellulare spento per giorni, io in ospedale con la bimba in preda alle crisi epilettiche e loro a casa a trombare, i 1000 euro di multe per andare da lei, e poi i soldi che non arrivano, 6 mesi senza passare un euro, i loro viaggi, i loro concerti, settimane senza mandare nemmeno un sms per chiedere della figlia, mesi senza vederla, ecc. ecc... nel mio sogno mi lasciano parlare (non arriva la sicurezza a trascinarmi via riempiendomi di mazzate) ...e poi mi giro e a lei le assesto un bel calcio in culo, e siamo a posto così, a lui un calcio in faccia e poi gli strappo quei due peli che hai in testa e giù schiaffoni e sputi e testate finchè sono sfinita. E quindi mi alzo (perchè l'ho atterrato naturalmente) e giù un ultimo calcio in faccia con il tallone, come a schiacciare una merda...Ah ....mi sento già meglio ...vabbè, vado a lavorare, va, che mi devo guadagnare la pagnotta ...


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*dimentichi*

che ho scritto amarli. Amare loro, non stare con un partner che non si ama più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ti autovincoli solo per paura di una sanzione interiore (senso di colpa) non hai una vera libertà interiore. Le tue azioni dovrebbero sempre essere libere di seguire una tua etica personale, senza paura di qualsivoglia sanzione (senso di colpa o disagio interiore).
> Cosa non capisci, in particolare?


 Stai dicendo quel che dico io.
Sembriamo aldo e giacomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> allora ..abbiate pazienza ma adesso mi lascio andare del tutto ...il mio sogno vero è il seguente (premessa: lei scrive patetiche canzoncine d'amore, ma proprio testi ridicolini ini ini, rideva anche lui, figuratevi, ma i fans sul suo sito esaltano la profondità di queste parole d'amore, la sua sensibilità ecc.) ...allora ...loro sono lì sul palco, il pubblico davanti ...e io prendo il microfono e racconto a tutti ...di cosa hanno fatto, di quanto sono sensibili ..racconto che lei sapeva di nostra figlia, le bugie, le assenze, il cellulare spento per giorni, io in ospedale con la bimba in preda alle crisi epilettiche e loro a casa a trombare, i 1000 euro di multe per andare da lei, e poi i soldi che non arrivano, 6 mesi senza passare un euro, i loro viaggi, i loro concerti, settimane senza mandare nemmeno un sms per chiedere della figlia, mesi senza vederla, ecc. ecc... nel mio sogno mi lasciano parlare (non arriva la sicurezza a trascinarmi via riempiendomi di mazzate) ...e poi mi giro e a lei le assesto un bel calcio in culo, e siamo a posto così, a lui un calcio in faccia e poi gli strappo quei due peli che hai in testa e giù schiaffoni e sputi e testate finchè sono sfinita. E quindi mi alzo (perchè l'ho atterrato naturalmente) e giù un ultimo calcio in faccia con il tallone, come a schiacciare una merda...Ah ....mi sento già meglio ...vabbè, vado a lavorare, va, che mi devo guadagnare la pagnotta ...


Bella fantasia.
Potrei anche partecipare attaccando un po' di chewingum in testa a lei ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ?).
Che resta bella e liberatoria finché fantasia resta.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai dicendo quel che dico io.
> Sembriamo aldo e giacomo.


 Giovanni lo faccio io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che ho scritto amarli. Amare loro, non stare con un partner che non si ama più.



Tempo
Sicurezza
Amore
Basta così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Giovanni lo faccio io?


 Lo stai facendo ...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai dicendo quel che dico io.
> Sembriamo aldo e giacomo.


 Manca giovannino allora!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Agosto 2009)

Ellina, ti ci vorrebbe un hacker... si introduce nel loro sito e molla la bomba... 

Comunque se la "mia" zocc... faceva schifo... la tua è inqualificabile.
(la mia è pure madre di due figlie: Una di nove anni ed una di venti).


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> la tua libertà per una casa? O sottosotto speri che lei prima o poi cambi? ps Persa amarli dare loro tempo e sicurezza anche economica. Ti assicuro che ci sono ottimi padri separati.


Poni questioni grosse, in cui nn c'entra la libertà. O per lo meno detesto casi in cui io mi dica: " Mi vedo costretto a" ( come ho letto fate voi una volta beccato il marito).

Voglio solo vagliare diverse opzioni.

In pochissime parole...

Non prenderla nel chiulo.


----------



## MK (17 Agosto 2009)

*capisco*

ma scava perchè ci potrebbe essere altro...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma scava perchè ci potrebbe essere altro...


Non sei la prima a dirmelo.
Poi sono così ingenuotto io.
Le donne hanno armi micidiali.


----------



## Old Iris2 (18 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando sento parlare di sacrifici per la famiglia mi vengono gli sfruguglioni.
> Se con sacrificio si intende fare qualcosa di sacro, concordo. In questo caso tutto quel che si fa con amore è un sacrificio.
> Del resto anche l'origine della parola significa questo.
> Ma se con sacrificio si intende una mortificazione di sè mi irrito profondamente.
> ...


In genere no. Tutto ciò che vale costa impegno e fatica : sono io che scelgo di rinunciare a qualcosa per altro.
Lamento a volte spreco di energie...capita ad esempio che mi sforzi per ottenere ciò che in realtà si rivela inutile, o che mi impegni senza risultato. Ma in entrambi i casi Il "fallimento" dei miei oboettivirientra in gran parte nella mia sfera di responsabilità.

In passato mi sono sentita sacrificata, perchè qualcuno sceglieva per me, ora capita sempre più raramente.


----------



## Old PriMa (18 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando sento parlare di sacrifici per la famiglia mi vengono gli sfruguglioni.
> Se con sacrificio si intende fare qualcosa di sacro, concordo. In questo caso tutto quel che si fa con amore è un sacrificio.
> Del resto anche l'origine della parola significa questo.
> Ma se con sacrificio si intende una mortificazione di sè mi irrito profondamente.
> ...


letteralmente "sacer factus", ciò a cui si rinuncia in favore degli dei.
ma perchè credete che sia diventato sinonimo di perdita? perchè agli dei bisogna donare il meglio non il peggio. che sacrficio sarebbe donare le cose che non importano, gli scarti o anche solo le cose banali? solo ciò che mi è più caro è sacrificio adeguato(pensate ad abramo e isacco). quindi per me si, è più che giusto parlare di sacrifici per la famiglia, perchè rinuncio volontariamente alle cose che mi fanno più piacere in favore di altri, che hanno bisogno di me.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Agosto 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> allora ..abbiate pazienza ma adesso mi lascio andare del tutto ...il mio sogno vero è il seguente (premessa: lei scrive patetiche canzoncine d'amore, ma proprio testi ridicolini ini ini, rideva anche lui, figuratevi, ma i fans sul suo sito esaltano la profondità di queste parole d'amore, la sua sensibilità ecc.) ...allora ...loro sono lì sul palco, il pubblico davanti ...e io prendo il microfono e racconto a tutti ...di cosa hanno fatto, di quanto sono sensibili ..racconto che lei sapeva di nostra figlia, *le bugie, le assenze, il cellulare spento per giorni, io in ospedale con la bimba in preda alle crisi epilettiche e loro a casa a trombare, i 1000 euro di multe per andare da lei, e poi i soldi che non arrivano, 6 mesi senza passare un euro, i loro viaggi, i loro concerti, settimane senza mandare nemmeno un sms per chiedere della figlia, mesi senza vederla, ecc. ecc... *nel mio sogno mi lasciano parlare (non arriva la sicurezza a trascinarmi via riempiendomi di mazzate) ...e poi mi giro e a lei le assesto un bel calcio in culo, e siamo a posto così, a lui un calcio in faccia e poi gli strappo quei due peli che hai in testa e giù schiaffoni e sputi e testate finchè sono sfinita. E quindi mi alzo (perchè l'ho atterrato naturalmente) e giù un ultimo calcio in faccia con il tallone, come a schiacciare una merda...Ah ....mi sento già meglio ...vabbè, vado a lavorare, va, che mi devo guadagnare la pagnotta ...


che gran coglione...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che gran coglione...


irraggiungibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> irraggiungibile.


 Non so ...anche la buonanima e il "bambino" di anarax son piazzati bene...


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2009)

*.........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so ...anche la buonanima e il "bambino" di anarax son piazzati bene...


Che ci sia una "pandemia" da rincoglionimento? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che ci sia una "pandemia" da rincoglionimento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


purtroppo è storia vecchia come il mondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il rincoglionimento è antichissimo...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (18 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so ...anche la buonanima e il "bambino" di anarax son piazzati bene...


Il mio dove lo metti?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Il mio dove lo metti?


abbiate pazienza..ma è una legge...
per ogni stronzo sulla terra c'è la sua stronza


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> abbiate pazienza..ma è una legge...
> per ogni stronzo sulla terra c'è la sua stronza


... a volte più di una...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... a volte più di una...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un mondo difficile ma tocca concordare


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbiate pazienza..ma è una legge...
> per ogni stronzo sulla terra c'è la sua stronza


Vabbè, ma io mi sono sposata che ero una candida anima ingenua... mi vale come attenuante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbiate pazienza..ma è una legge...
> per ogni stronzo sulla terra c'è la sua stronza





UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma io mi sono sposata che ero una candida anima ingenua... mi vale come attenuante?


 Credo intendesse quella che se lo vuole prendere...sapendo com'è.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo intendesse quella che se lo vuole prendere...sapendo com'è.


Ah, meglio ancora allora...


----------



## Old Airforever (20 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando sento parlare di sacrifici per la famiglia mi vengono gli sfruguglioni.
> Se con sacrificio si intende fare qualcosa di sacro, concordo. In questo caso tutto quel che si fa con amore è un sacrificio.
> Del resto anche l'origine della parola significa questo.
> Ma se con sacrificio si intende una mortificazione di sè mi irrito profondamente.
> ...


Credo che per 'sacrificio' s'intenda quel qualcosa fatto, che avremmo tranquillamente evitato di fare, che però potrebbe dividersi in due categorie:
- qualcosa fatto che avremmo però preferito evitare di farlo
- qualcosa fatto che abbiamo scelto di fare
Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: dopo il biennio delle superiori (ITIS) scelsi di iscrivermi alle serali per il triennio, in modo da non far pesare troppo sui miei genitori i soldini che servivano per conseguire le licenze di volo. Come non bastasse, a 18anni m'iscrissi a scuola guida per la patente. Anni infernali, ove il sottoscritto usciva da casa alle 7 del mattino e rientrava alle 24.30, a volte saltando il pranzo, a volte la cena, a volte pranzo e cena erano panini divorati nelle più anomale situazioni (sul bus, per esempio). Periodo in cui il sabato sera rimanevo a casa a studiare invece che andar in giro con gli amici. Sacrificate, si, ma per mia scelta e quindi vita dura ma morale alle stelle.
Penso invece, per fare l'esempio opposto, a chi a 20anni ha avuto l'obbligo di partire per il servizio militare... parlo d'obbligo. A chi deve farsi 10 ore di lavoro... duro lavoro quotidiano per arrotondare lo stipendio... misero stipendio e sfamare i pargoli, pagare le bollette, affitto... in questa nazione ove il caro vita aumenta vertiginosamente ma non gli stipendi.
Ecco, questo per dire che siamo tutti sotto sacrificio, l'importante e farne distinzione.
Per qunto concerne la questione sentimentale, per rimanere nel tema prioritario di questo portale, penso sia la stessa cosa: altro esempio che mi viene in mente qui su due piedi... quante mamme e quanti papà hanno trascorso notti in bianco per via dei pargoletti? Sacrificante, perchè ognuno di noi vorrebbe dormir la notte. Ma credo non ci sia più bella cosa che patire un po', sacrificarsi per amore del proprio partner e dei propri figli.
Marco


----------

